# Some new pics of Ziggy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some pics I took of Ziggy this weekend... He's settled in quite nice and is a total







!!!

EnJoY!

First some preening...


















I love the little three gray feathers he has on top of his head! When he first came home they were all pins...









and now some regular shots...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I like the ones of him in the car, he's a cutie.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I like the ones of him in the car, he's a cutie.



Yea- those came out nice.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

He is a handsome chap!! Lovely photos.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a handsome fellow Ziggy is


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He is a cutie!! I just love his colour, very handsome!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww so cute. mine would never be allowed in the truck. Be to scared of them getting away some how.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> aww so cute. mine would never be allowed in the truck. Be to scared of them getting away some how.


Baby has been going out with me since day one. They aren't flighted though.


----------



## Debra (Oct 15, 2007)

What a cutie pie!


----------

